

Show HN: Visual Code Editor for UX and Interaction Designers - ux-app

Hi,
I&#x27;ve been developing UX-App for a few years as a side project. I&#x27;d be keen to hear your feedback in relation to the visual code editor.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=WtCcJIFZmFs<p>Cheers,
Eli
======
cryodesign
Hey Eli,

Wow, looks very full featured for a side project. Must have taken a lot of
effort to get it to this stage.

I'm an Axure user (also use pixate and framer), so I gave your tool a quick
whirl (using Chrome).

I think some of the workflow bits could be improved, for example, here is what
I did:

1) Placed a tab container on the screen (iPhone template)

2) Went into edit mode and placed a header on tab 1

3) Copied header from tab 1 and went to tab 2 and pasted it there.

What I expected was that it would place it in the same location as it was on
tab 1, but instead it placed it somewhere randomly, so I had to move it to the
same location, which takes extra time. I know, it might seem picky, but these
little things do matter to me, as it speeds up my work.

Haven't tried the 'scratch' like code editor yet. Will give it a go.

What would you say makes your app better than Axure for example?

Anyway, congrats on launching and wish you all the success with it!

~~~
ux-app
Thanks for the kind words :)

Thanks for the heads up about copy/paste, looks like a bug has crept in with
regard to the this functionality. I'll fix this in the next day or two.

 _> What would you say makes your app better than Axure for example?_

1) I think the library of functional components is pretty cool. Also the
workflow with respect to nesting components is quite powerful and mimics
actual GUI toolkits which makes it quick/easy to build up complex UI designs.

Here's a video that quickly covers some of the key features:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiQDAvltyXY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiQDAvltyXY)

2) To my knowledge there is no other prototyping tool that has a code editor
like UX-App. As you mention it is modeled after Scratch which I have found to
be an awesome way to get novice programmers quickly up to speed (I'm a high
school IT teacher).

Here's a video that demonstrates the code editor in more detail:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bbs1jeBNsyU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bbs1jeBNsyU)

3) The device preview is very powerful and seamless. You can connect any
number of devices and UX-App will push updates directly to all devices. UX-App
will automatically deal with touch/gesture events so that everything works
across mobile and desktop seamlessly.

Here's a quick video that demonstrates this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2mNRCmkQfo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2mNRCmkQfo)

Thanks for your comments and questions :)

------
ux-app
Some clickable links:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtCcJIFZmFs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtCcJIFZmFs)

and UX-App [https://www.ux-app.com](https://www.ux-app.com)

